# Working dogs In the news



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I found this website with tons of new story's of working dogs from Military & Police dogs to DVD and cell phone dogs to diabetes alert dogs.
http://www.squidoo.com/workingdogsinthenews


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Very good reading, long but should be read.


----------

